# Making the bed...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay call me lazy but can anyone fathom this one out...

My wife (bless her) is obsessed with tidiness. I've no complaints, it's a great foil to my untidiness and as a result the house is clean and I can never find anything... :lol:

What I can't understand is her bed habits. We have a king size bed with a duvet. That plus one solitary pillow is all we need to sleep (she doesn't use a pillow).

Anyway when it comes to making the bed we have a duvet, a cover that goes over the duvet in identical material, four normal shaped pillows, two large square pillows, two small decorative pillows and Gromit our toy pet dog. All these have to be perfectly positioned every morning when the bed is made...

At night when we go to bed, the whole lot is pulled off leaving the duvet and my pillow on the bed. The rest is scattered on the floor. The next morning the bed is made and the whole performance is repeated.

Now nobody sees the perfectly made bed. We're not trying to sell the house or impress the neighbours, so why the obsessive behaviour?

Is it me? :roll:

Thankfully she's a BA stewardess flying long-haul so she's often away for days at a time and I just use that time wisely by never making the bed or postioning pillows. When I get back in it, it's just as I left it and perfect for a good night's sleep... :lol:

Except when our jizzing cat decides to front the dog and makes a nest in it of course! :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Girlfriend's bed is exactly the same - all manner of covers, throws, pillows, cushions and God knows what else.

It's the kind of thing women concern themselves with while us men get on with getting out the door in the morning, down the road to earn the money to buy all the shite in the first place.

That's one of the many, many reasons it's best not to let them move in in the first place.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Rich - forget it and enjoy the cheap flghts and free upgrades!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

.....and not forgetting getting a BJ from a BA Air Stewardess!! :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> .....and not forgetting getting a BJ from a BA Air Stewardess!! :wink:


My neighbour is a BA Pilot, he gets loads! Was on long haul too :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm just the same with out bed I'm afraid!  . It has to look neat and tidy and welcoming [smiley=whip.gif]  Doesn't just end their either. Cushions on sofas have to be positioned, toilet seats have to be put down, toothbrushes replaced back in holder, shoes put away, tinned food facing out god the list is endless  . Also the same applies to out two sons bedrooms with their beds and throws etc


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh boy I couldn't be doing with that - call me lazy but I just pull the duvet back up so it looks half tidy and that's it. :lol:

Kirsty


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

My mum irons her duvet cover and pillow cases :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mike_bailey said:


> My mum irons her duvet cover and pillow cases :lol:


Does she do socks, pants, hankys and tea towels too? :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I'm just the same with out bed I'm afraid!  . It has to look neat and tidy and welcoming [smiley=whip.gif]  Doesn't just end their either. Cushions on sofas have to be positioned, toilet seats have to be put down, toothbrushes replaced back in holder, shoes put away, tinned food facing out god the list is endless  . Also the same applies to out two sons bedrooms with their beds and throws etc


Oh yes, she's all of that too. Add piling all the stuff on the table on top of my laptop before we go to bed so I just tip it off again in the morning, toilet rolls that have to go on the right way round, a bathroom with no evidence that it's ever used, TVs turned off at the switch not on standby, chairs tucked under tables, remotes arranged neatly on the coffee table etc etc...

She says it's her training as a stewardess where the space is so limited you have to be tidy. That seems like a good explanation and in truth it's nice to get home to a tidy house. My only complaint is being unable to find stuff. I had my car serviced last week and could not find the service book even though I knew it was in my office - she'd put it amongst all the books in the bookcase! :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

My Wife (and I to an extent) are the same. Nothing wrong with taking price in your possessions. Your wife is probably on some bed making forum telling them how weird her husband is for cleaning behind the spokes of his alloy wheels!!!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Yep. I will admit to having to have the bed just so. Also at night i have to have the sheets folded back to a certain distance, and my pillow has to be on a 45degree angle.Oh yes and i iron all the sheets pillowcases etc.
Then after all that i can't flapping well sleep anyway.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

GRANNY said:


> Yep.


"The world's best bacon buttie maker" huh? 

Go on then, tell us how you make one. It's one of my specialities too! 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > .....and not forgetting getting a BJ from a BA Air Stewardess!! :wink:
> ...


What, from the Stewardess's? 

Rusty ~ Be afraid. Be very afraid! :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


Oh I'm not afraid...

Practice *has* made perfect...


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> > Yep.
> ...


What for free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Do you really expect me to tell you that i use only the finest dry cured rindless back bacon, oven cooked for a nice crispy finish, then sandwiched lovingly on a oven botton bread bun, either lightly toasted or not, depending on your taste, finished with either Brown,Tomato or Worcs Sauce.
Not Bloody likely. 
honestly the youth of today. :lol:


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

my missus has all the stuff mentioned, throws, rugs, numerous colour co-ordinated pillows etc,

but she like to keep the throw on, when we are in bed, this thing weighs a tonne, it feels like my legs are being crushed............

flippin women


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

GRANNY said:


> What for free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Do you really expect me to tell you that i use only the finest dry cured rindless back bacon, oven cooked for a nice crispy finish, then sandwiched lovingly on a oven botton bread bun, either lightly toasted or not, depending on your taste, finished with either Brown,Tomato or Worcs Sauce.
> Not Bloody likely.
> honestly the youth of today. :lol:


Yummy, sounds good. Very different from mine...

Best back bacon, grilled to taste.
Fresh brown bread toasted on one side only.
Sliced tomatoes lightly grilled with a sprinkling of salt and worcester sauce.

Spread the untoasted side of the bread with HP sauce and place bacon and tomato slices on top. Season with freshly ground black pepper. Place remaining slice on top and enjoy.

For a really special version thinly slice some brie and add to the sandwich. Then place in a microwave for 20-30 secs to melt the brie. *Now that makes for a perfect bacon buttie!* 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Is it me? :roll:


no mines the same and driving me nuts!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Boys, boys......

Would you allow her to drive your TT and then leave the interior in a mess, full of rubish and with scratches on the leather, or scuffed alloys, without you going mad? Well I am afraid its the same for her and the bed. Her bed is her TT.

Yes i know with the TT you can go places, but she thinks the same thing for her bed too. That you can take her places she's never been :wink:

And yes i know it does not make sense, but tell me that it is sensible to spend thousands on mods on a tone and a half of metal. :roll: (says the TTier that has just spend Â£160 on a gear knob  )

Her bed is her nest and thats it. She will make you do whatever it takes for you to see it with her eyes.

Well, have you though of putting 20" alloys and a turbo engine underneath it? I think thats the only way you will both see the bed with equal expectations....  :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Her bed is her TT.


My TT is my bed and throne :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dotti said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > Her bed is her TT.
> ...


So you sleep in it then, well, you know, send a black man to the coast in it?! :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > slineTT said:
> ...


Don't think sleeping in a TT is 'doable' do you? :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dotti said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


So the other is?! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


 :lol: S**T! Been Rumbled! :lol:


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

Dotti said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > Her bed is her TT.
> ...


If my bird is lucky, MY TT is her bed for the night


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Hmm that must be a very small bed then :?

Is it ever possible to do it in the TT?


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

You might want to show this to the missus  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4181629.stm


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

or this....


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

R70 TTC said:


> You might want to show this to the missus  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4181629.stm


If you do show that link to your missus, you're a brave man. In my humble opinion it's better to be alive than right. 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

garyc said:


> or this....


That is awesome, I've been looking for one of those. I so wish I had some guns to necessitate requiring a gun rack (Courtesy of Wayne).

I'm glad they say at the very end that it is not recommended for children.

Mind you the hooks could be useful for my catheter tube and the bags of cakes I have by my bed or of course you could hang cushions or toys on them. Mmm yes that would look nice


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

rusty ~ Good news!!

Last Updated: Tuesday, 18 January 2005, 00:18 GMT

Untidy beds may keep us healthy

Failing to make your bed in the morning may actually help keep you healthy, scientists believe. 
Research suggests that while an unmade bed may look scruffy it is also unappealing to house dust mites thought to cause asthma and other allergies.

A Kingston University study discovered the bugs cannot survive in the warm, dry conditions found in an unmade bed.

The average bed could be home to up to 1.5 million house dust mites.

The bugs, which are less than a millimetre long, feed on scales of human skin and produce allergens which are easily inhaled during sleep.

The warm, damp conditions created in an occupied bed are ideal for the creatures, but they are less likely to thrive when moisture is in shorter supply.

The scientists developed a computer model to track how changes in the home can reduce numbers of dust mites in beds.

Something as simple as leaving a bed unmade during the day can remove moisture from the sheets and mattress so the mites will dehydrate and eventually die

Researcher Dr Stephen Pretlove said: "We know that mites can only survive by taking in water from the atmosphere using small glands on the outside of their body.

"Something as simple as leaving a bed unmade during the day can remove moisture from the sheets and mattress so the mites will dehydrate and eventually die."

In the next stage of their research, the scientists are putting mite pockets into beds in 36 houses around the United Kingdom to test their computer model and will investigate how people's daily routines affect mite populations.

Building features such as heating, ventilation and insulation will also be altered to monitor how the mites cope.

Dr Pretlove said the research had the potential to reduce the Â£700m spent treating mite-induced illnesses each year in the UK.

"Our findings could help building designers create healthy homes and healthcare workers point out environments most at risk from mites."

Dr Matt Hallsworth, of the charity Asthma UK, said: 'House-dust mite allergen can be an important trigger for many people with asthma, but is notoriously difficult to avoid."

Professor Andrew Wardlaw, of the British Society for Allergy and Clinical Immunology, agreed.

He said: "Mites are very important in asthma and allergy and it would be good if ways were found to modifiy the home so that mite concentrations were reduced.

"It is true that mites need humid conditions to thrive and cannot survive in very dry ( desert like) conditions.

"However, most homes in the UK are sufficiently humid for the mites to do well and I find it hard to believe that simply not making your bed would have any impact on the overall humidity."

The end, for your daily bed making ritual, is nigh mate! :wink:


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> rusty ~ Good news!!
> 
> Last Updated: Tuesday, 18 January 2005, 00:18 GMT
> 
> ...





R70 TTC said:


> You might want to show this to the missus  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4181629.stm


Or this previous post :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

R70 TTC said:


> R70 TTC said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to show this to the missus  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4181629.stm
> ...


Errr, yeah. Or show that of course!! 

:lol:


----------

